# Reccomendations welcome



## LTPumper12 (May 22, 2010)

Im new here. Posted my introduction. Now getting to my reason for joining. I am researching what I want to buy in 9mm for a concealed carry gun. I have a Glock 23. Good size just want to go a little smaller and go 9mm. I had a Glock 26 at one time, sold it and miss that gun. Right now, I am leaning a different direction. Here is where I am at. Chime in with something different if you feel strongly about your gun. I am researching and open to suggestions. I know there are probably other threads about this but, I am making a new one. OK, right now I am interested in the Ruger SR9c, another Glock 26, or a Springfield Armory XD. I never thought twice about the XD until my buddy started telling me about his. I like the grip safety thing, like a 1911 i guess. Anyone want to weigh in on my choices or offer some others. All opinions or suggestions will be considered and appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

If you liked the G23, check out the G19. Personally, I carry a CZ RAMI 9mm or an STI Escort .45. All depends on what I'm wearing. As with all other responses to this kind of question, try to rent what you're interested in and try different ones if possible.:smt023


----------

